# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کادر تاریخ اخذ دیپلم برای دوازدهمی هایی که هنوز دیپلم نگرفته اند !!!!

## 2013films

سلام اساتید

کادر اخذ معدل رو چی باید بزنیم برای دوازدهمی هایی که هنوز دیپلم نگرفته اند ؟

با تشکر

----------


## FARZAD205

> سلام اساتید
> 
> کادر اخذ معدل رو چی باید بزنیم برای دوازدهمی هایی که هنوز دیپلم نگرفته اند ؟
> 
> با تشکر


شما خرداد دوازدهم رو امتحان میدی جوابشم میاد پس همون31 خرداد بزنی باید درست باشه(البته یکسری 31 شهریور زدن که گویا مشکلی هم براشون ایجاد نشد

----------

